# Phragmipedium 'Memoria Dick Clements'



## rudy.maex (Mar 27, 2021)

This beauty is currently flowering at home.
It's a hybrid between sargentianum and bessae


----------



## abax (Mar 27, 2021)

Absolutely love the fancy jewelry around the lip of the pouch


----------



## SlipperKing (Apr 16, 2021)

That is a lovely Phrag MDC. What is your growing mix?
I have a very old clone of this cross and for years neither I or my friend Jay could bloom it. Growth was OK but no blooms so I gave it to Jay. He had the same results, he gave back. Not until I moved it to semi hydro did it take off and start blooming.


----------



## e-spice (Apr 19, 2021)

That's a nice one that looks well grown.


----------



## NYEric (Apr 20, 2021)

It's a Phrag Rosalie Dixler. Yay besseae hybrids!


----------



## rudy.maex (May 15, 2021)

Sorry Rick for my belated reply. I grow it in glass fibre, glass wool (I'm not too sure how to translate this from dutch to English). 
It has bloomed every year since I bought in 2014. I have split the plant a couple of times over the years and given away the split-offs.
Am not sure how well they did in terms of blooming as I always kept only the original core part of the plant


----------



## rudy.maex (May 15, 2021)

Looking at the pictures on the web I can't tell the difference between Memoria Dick Clements (which is what it showed on the tag when I purchased the plant) and Rosalie Dixler but maybe Eric can help me with that?


----------

